# Bracelet / Strap Rivets...



## unclejonboy (May 15, 2011)

A voyage of discovery here... messing about with some cheap, linked ss bracelets as a way of learning before I attack a genuine Rolex 1950s strap I have on an early Oyster where I am wanting to replace a couple of dinged and scratched links I have found a mix of fine telescoped spring loaded jobs and some simple ss round bar that is basically a long rivet..

The obviously removable and replaceable ones are no problem but are always near the clasp either side as a way of adjusting the length, but in the more middle sections of the bracelet where I need to work, the bars are of the riveted type... removal no problem by either grinding away the head one side and extracting the bar, or using an extractor a bit like a chain link extractor for motorbike chain to push out the bar but how can I replace the same bar (or is it sacrificial) and I have put in a new one.... and if I do, how do I peen over the new head,... you can pound the bejeezers out of a m/c chain or chainsaw chain., but this is a bit finer(!!!). or are the spring things mentioned before used for this type of link as well??


----------

